# Pet insurance for old boys



## mayling (Mar 16, 2010)

We have brought two cats from the UK, aged 8 and 12. They were insured in the UK for accident and illness, but I am unable to find illness cover in Australia. Does anyone have any experience or advice on this, please?


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Any of these Pet insurers that you haven't checked with ?

1300 Pet Insurance
AFS-PetMed 
Bow Wow Meow Pet Insurance 
InsuranceLine Pet Health Plan 
Manchester Unity
Pet Plan
Medibank Private Pet Insurance
Pet Insurance Australia
Petsecure Vet Expenses Insurance
PROSURE Pet Insurance
RSPCA Pet Insurance 
Vets Own Pet Health Insurance


----------



## mayling (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Brit. Still no joy in finding the cover I am after


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Australian Pet Insurance Cover | Get a Quote & Apply Online Now - Real Insurance

They say they provide illness cover.

Dolly


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

I assume it is down to the ages of the cats, as most of them cover illness normally.

Almost all the Pet insurers are underwritten and/or managed by Hollard Insurance, but one of them Pet Plan appears to be independent.

However, even they state: "Most pets can be insured for the first time from 8 wks of age up to their 8th birthday"

I would check with the previous UK insurer, and see if they have any links with Australian insurers, who may carry over your previous policy. May be worth asking, who knows ?


----------



## mayling (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks guys. It is definitely the age of the cats. I am just frustrated as in England cover for illness was readily available (at cost obviously) but here it is just a no no. No company will insure a cat over 9 years old for illness, they do not even suggest that it would be available even with increased premiums.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

mayling said:


> Thanks guys. It is definitely the age of the cats. I am just frustrated as in England cover for illness was readily available (at cost obviously) but here it is just a no no. No company will insure a cat over 9 years old for illness, they do not even suggest that it would be available even with increased premiums.


This brings up an interesting situation for people migrating with older pets.

If the cat is insured prior to it becoming 8 (Australia) or 10 (UK), then cover continues for life, but if a migrant arrives with an older pet, then there is a problem getting insurance for the first time. Dogs are listed at 8 years in both countries.

Australian Petplan terms:


> Most pets can be insured for the first time from 8 wks of age up to their *8th birthday*, our policies *cover your pet's illnesses and injuries for life*, as long as you renew your policy with us each year


UK Petplan terms


> For our Covered for Life cat insurance products you must start the insurance *before your cats 10th birthday*. On the Covered for Life dog insurance products, cover must start from 6 weeks of age and before their 8th birthday


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just looking at some of the other insurers, and one of cats can be covered...

Vets Own Pet Health Insurance Australia, Pet Insurance for your Family Pet
There is no upper age limit for the Lifelong Accident Policy. With Lifelong Accident + Illness, and Lifelong Accident + Illness + Good Health Rewards, if dogs and cats are *enrolled by their 9th birthday*, then they are *eligible for Lifelong Cover for the rest of their lives*.


----------



## Alex791 (May 22, 2016)

mayling said:


> We have brought two cats from the UK, aged 8 and 12. They were insured in the UK for accident and illness, but I am unable to find illness cover in Australia. Does anyone have any experience or advice on this, please?


I'm replying to this post now because I have actually brought my Siamese cat with me when I moved to Sydney. It was no picnic between quarantine and immigration... I got covered by Petplan. I believe it's necessary to insure your pet, because between the 24 hours flight, the outdoorsy lifestyle and all the critters and insects that can hurt your animal, you'll need it... Of course if you live in an apartment in the Sydney CBD, it's a different story


----------

